#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Foto's Nacht van Almelo

## Mark-LED

Ik was vroegtijdig aanwezig, en heb wat foto's geschoten van het podium en belichting/geluid. Maar horen moving heads aan 1 klem te zitten? En hoe zit het met de safety's?

Anyway de foto's:

http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2001.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2002.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2003.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2004.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2005.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2006.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2007.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2008.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2009.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2010.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2011.jpg
http://www.melo-g.nl/afbeelding/Nach...lmelo%2012.jpg

Ziet er wel goed uit vind ik zelf  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Nou tis op zich wel mooi (daarom geen 1), maar het is niet verantwoord! Natuurlijk zijn die ALP-liften of Geni-liften prachtig, maar die truss zit op twee kleine stukjes met een bandje vastgemaakt, maar de truss kan er nog steeds afglijden, cker als de band het ineens begeeft.

Nergens zijn safeties gebruikt, dus als een clamp het begeeft heb je een ENORM probleem. 

De clamps van de MH's ben ik nog niet tegen gekomen en vraag me af of ze die dan zelf hebben gemaakt... Komt ie iemand anders bekend voor?

De FoH mog van mij daar ook wel afgerokt worden, staat veel netter.

Ook lijkt mij het niet de bedoeling dat die speakers daar samen op dat lichtstatief staan. Ze hebben zelf iets van een adapter moeten fabrieken denk ik.

Volgens mij kunnen de rigging-experts zo nog wel een paar grove fouten eruit halen?

Een apparatuurlijstje is misschien wel leuk. Een schrale troost zeg maar.   :Wink:

----------


## CyberNBD

Voor zover ik kan zien hangen die macs gewoon met doodnormale triggerclamps van dougthy op, niks mis mee.  Sterker nog, die dingen worden standaard geleverd met 1 clamp!
Beetje zonde dat er weer stapels kritiek wordt geleverd terwijl mensen blijkbaar niet eens weten waarover ze het hebben.  :Frown: [V]

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Inderdaad, mac250's met 1 clamp zie je maar al te vaak.
En ook truss op supertowers vastgemaakt met 1 of meerdere spanbanden is geen nieuws onder de zon. Hoe wil je het anders gaan doen? Bouten, steels??
Afrokking van een FOH-tafel zie ik eigenlijk enkel op vip-evenementen, en zelfs dan nog niet altijd.
En als laatste de twee speakers: hier in België zitten een aantal firma's die Bose 802's, Meyer UPA's en nog heel wat andere kleine speakers langs elkaar op een wind-up gooien ...

mvg,

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stijn Vanstiphout_
> 
> En ook truss op supertowers vastgemaakt met 1 of meerdere spanbanden is geen nieuws onder de zon. Hoe wil je het anders gaan doen? Bouten, steels??



Is de band rond een vertikaal deel niet betrouwbaarder dan rond een horizontaal deel? [?]

En die clamps bestaan dus wel... Nog nooit tegengekomen. [xx(]

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> [En die clamps bestaan dus wel... Nog nooit tegengekomen. [xx(]



Erug vaag... die dinge kom je nl echt overal tegen.. Misschien niet waar jij werkt?! Maar je ziet ze wel echt veel..

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> Misschien niet waar jij werkt?!



Mijn werk? Naast TC en drive-in show doe ik niets in showbizz-land.[:I] Althans nog niet... Binnenkort ga ik bij een plaatselijk theater als vrijwilliger aan de slag. Toch wat extra kennis vergaren. [8D]

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Nergens zijn safeties gebruikt, dus als een clamp het begeeft heb je een ENORM probleem.



Vergroot de foto's maar eens, ik zie bij de par's wel een safety koordje  :Wink: 
Bij de MH's kan ik ze niet ontdekken, en de scanners & blinders heb ik verder niet op gelet, maar ik ga ervan uit dat dit een prof. bedrijf is en die dingen toch wel zekert, vooral omdat artiesten als Jim en De Kast optraden, en als die een MH op de kop krijgen ben je duur uit lijkt me [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

- edit -

Bij de MH's zie ik ook safety's, vergroot foto 2 maar eens, en kijk naar de 2e par balk van rechts en de rechter MH  :Smile:

----------


## kwaak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> Althans nog niet... Binnenkort ga ik bij een plaatselijk theater als vrijwilliger aan de slag. Toch wat extra kennis vergaren. [8D]



welk theater?
hier in Den Haag

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> welk theater?
> hier in Den Haag



Nope, Camuz L'dam  :Wink:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Volgens mij is het niet eens spanband maar hijsband. Dan lijkt het me helemaal geen probleem. 1 Tons hijsband kun je best gebruiken lijkt me, zoveel krachten staan er nog op die truss (in horizontale richting), de wind en misschien onstabliliteit van de lifters, maar lijkt me sterk dat je dan aan een ton komt. Rinus take it away! 

Verder mis ik 1 belangrijk ding; de nacht van almelo  :Smile:  Allemaal overdag foto's waarop je geen lichtplaatjes ziet, maar ik hoop dat je die alsnog plaatst wanneer het zover geweest is?  :Smile:

----------


## fl@x

Aangezien ik zelf deze klus heb gebouwd kunnen we wel ff een paar onduidelijkheden wegnemen.






> citaat:Nergens zijn safeties gebruikt, dus als een clamp het begeeft heb je een ENORM probleem.



Alle Mac's en 918 scans waren gezekerd d.m.v. safety!





> citaate clamps van de MH's ben ik nog niet tegen gekomen en vraag me af of ze die dan zelf hebben gemaakt... Komt ie iemand anders bekend voor?



Standaard worden die Clamps met 1 doughty geleverd. Ik weet niet hoe hoevaak jij een mac 250 in de handen hebt gehad??? Waarschijnlijk nooit.





> citaat:Ook lijkt mij het niet de bedoeling dat die speakers daar samen op dat lichtstatief staan. Ze hebben zelf iets van een adapter moeten fabrieken denk ik.



Kom nou!!!!!


Nou ff apparatuurlijst dan:

6 x Mac 300
8 x Mac 250
4 x Pro 918

8 x fourbar Multipar.

1 x ACL

4 x Blinder

10 x par 30 in trusspootjes

1 x Oilcracker

1 x JEM stagehazer

Avolites Pearl 2000


Geluid:

4 x KS T12 stack per kant
2 x T4 midfill
2 x T4 Sidefill

GAE monitoren

Allen & Heath  ML-5000 monitor

Yamaha PM-3500 op front

Dubbele T4 delaystack


Groeten Sander

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Verder mis ik 1 belangrijk ding; de nacht van almelo  Allemaal overdag foto's waarop je geen lichtplaatjes ziet, maar ik hoop dat je die alsnog plaatst wanneer het zover geweest is?



Ik moet je teleurstellen, foto's van de belichting in werking heb ik niet, simpelweg omdat ik verdom 9 euro te betalen voor een kaartje in je eigen stad. Tuurlijk de artiesten moeten wel betaald worden en de technischi ook, maar ik woonde er vlak bij, dus achter het huis kon ik alles ook prima horen. Misschien heeft Sander foto's van de belichting in werking?

----------


## MC Party

ja die heeft ze, zullen een dezer dagen wel online komen.

----------


## fl@x

Ik zal morgen ff een paar foto's posten.
Beetje druk met klussen namelijk.

Greetz

----------


## AJB

Jurjen niet gaan lullen als je niet weet waar het over gaat... Zoals Sander zegt; alles is veilig gebeurt, met inachtneming van alle huidige regelgeving... Hoop dat jullie nog foto's online krijgen van de show  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ja eh.. Sorry hoor... Die safeties waren nou niet bepaald duidelijk te zien en die clamp en speakerstand-adapter was ik gewoon nog nooit tegen gekomen, terwijl mijn stabel licht- en geluidcatalogi bijna 2m hoog is. [xx(]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Ja eh.. Sorry hoor... Die safeties waren nou niet bepaald duidelijk te zien en die clamp en speakerstand-adapter was ik gewoon nog nooit tegen gekomen, terwijl mijn stabel licht- en geluidcatalogi bijna 2m hoog is. [xx(]



Nu ja...
er is een verschil tussen producties en drive-inn gebeuren...
Wordt weeral eens duidelijk  :Wink: 
Gaan we het nu eindelijk eens begrijpen of...?

----------


## movinghead

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> niet bepaald duidelijk te zien



Dan ook geen conclusies trekken




> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> clamp en speakerstand-adapter was ik gewoon nog nooit tegen gekomen



Dan ook niet...

Misschien kun je dan de volgende keer gewoon zeggen: "Wat een mooie stand voor je luidsprekers, zijn die zelf gebouwd of kun je die zo kopen? Ik heb ze nog nooit gezien namelijk".

----------


## AJB

Vorig jaar heb ik de Nacht van Almelo ook gedaan, maar toen hadden we een ontwerp met "trussvingers" die naar voren staken. De organisatie wilde dit jaar een compleet ander plaatje, voor de afwisseling. Vandaar dit ontwerp, waarbij ik heb geprobeerd zoveel mogelijk diepte en hoogteverschil te creeeren. Niet supersimpel, omdat het natuurlijk een podiumwagen blijft  :Wink:  Thnx to Sander ging de opbouw zeer soepel, en hebben we een relaxte klus gedaait. De combinatie ProFacilities / Decilux is weer zeer goed geslaagd  :Big Grin: Hoop dat de foto's gelukt zijn, laatste act was errug leuk  :Big Grin: 

En het eten was daar goed ![ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

PS op apparatuurlijst ontbreken nog 6x Altmann 2 kw fresnells... Verder MA dimmerpacks, 9 Par30 spooklights (ipv 10), blinders waren zoals te zien op de foto four-lights.

----------


## Gast1401081

alleen die ene ketteing takels, hangt aan een dwarspijpje tussen 2 staal-dak-trussen....( of zie ik dat verkeerd??)

verder idd, mijn oude gebou-trailer... Had ik al eerder gemeld....

leuk, een hengeloos bedrijf in almelo, een almeloos bedrijf in enschede, en de enschedeers vliegen morgen naar engeland. 
Hoezo file-probleem veroorzaken......

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> alleen die ene ketteing takels, hangt aan een dwarspijpje tussen 2 staal-dak-trussen....( of zie ik dat verkeerd??)



Dat zie je verkeerd :Wink:  De steels hangen om het witte laddertrussje dat in de kap is bevestigd. Losse pijpen zijn niet gebruikt. Dakconstructie mag (als ik mij goed herinner, specs niet bij de hand) 800kg hebben.

----------


## vasco

Ziet er allemaal strak uit. En het is inderdaad, zoals Stijn al zij, niet gewoon om alles af te rokken. In het theater doen wij dit weer standaard wel bij de FOH. Wat was er verder nog bij de FOH en Monitor behalve de PM-3500 en de ML-5000 tafels? En ben ook benieuwd naar de "aktiefotos"  :Wink: 

Jurjen en Mark, beter eerst vragen stellen waar je wat van kan leren voordat je commentaar levert op mensen hun werk. Zeker daar jullie geen ervaring hebben in de live wereld en vooral bezig zijn als DJ met een drive-in.

----------


## AJB

In het theater rokken we de FOH ook altijd af, en bij veel concerten ook hoor ! Maar bij wisselende bands, en continue omsteken achterop die geluidstafels, is het in dit geval niet erg practisch [8D]

Actie-foto's; we wachten op Sander. Die heeft foto's staan maken, had ik geen tijd voor... :Smile:

----------


## fl@x

Dag heren,

Morgen zal ik de pics van almelo by night ff plaatsen.
Ik ben dan namelijk eindelijk ff vrij na 6 dagen klussen.
Dus nog ff geduld a.u.b. Misschien lukt het vanavond nog wel...

Greetz Sander

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> 
> Voor zover ik kan zien hangen die macs gewoon met doodnormale triggerclamps van dougthy op, niks mis mee.  Sterker nog, die dingen worden standaard geleverd met 1 clamp!
> Beetje zonde dat er weer stapels kritiek wordt geleverd terwijl mensen blijkbaar niet eens weten waarover ze het hebben. [V]



Hallo Cyber,
Misschien moest je eerst eens met Doughty contact opnemen over de manier / de richting waarop ze hier gebruikt worden.
De kritiek is wat dat betreft volkomen terecht! 
Als jij je auto met 100km/u in de vangrail parkeert, ga je dan ook klagen bij de dealer over de krassen?
Lezen, denken, begrijpen en dan pas reageren!

----------


## LJ Floris

wat wilt u hier dan mee zeggen, dat de manier van 1 clamp toch niet veilig is?

----------


## AJB

"Installation
The luminaire shall operate in any orientation. It shall be supplied with a bracket to which a mounting clamp may be bolted"

De clamp mag volgens doughty idd rechtstandig belast worden met een SWL van 200Kg. D.w.z. 100 kg in ons geval. Een macje van 12 kg, mag absoluut wel op deze manier aan die clamp hangen. Hoe denk je dat Vari*Lites worden opgehangen ! Die hebben niet eens een superclamp...

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> Hoe denk je dat Vari*Lites worden opgehangen ! Die hebben niet eens een superclamp...



Sommige toch niet...
Maar wegen dan ook een stukkie minder  :Big Grin:

----------


## fl@x

Dag Mensen, 

Hier eindelijk wat pics van de nacht van Almelo.










Groeten Sander

----------


## kwaak

dat ziet er dus echt heel mooi uit!!!

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:dat ziet er dus echt heel mooi uit!!!



Thanx!! Ook mede namens AJB denk ik.. :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

zeker... Mooie plaatjes Sander, jammer dat ze van ver weg zijn, maar wel verrekte scherp voor die afstand. Leuke cameraatje  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboyscrew

Nou wil ik niet vervelend zijn maar een macje weegt echt welmeerdan 12 kilo hoor 20 kg voor een mac 300 en 22 kg voor een mac 250

----------


## AJB

Mac300 19 kg, maar goed je hebt gelijk; geen 12... Alles gesafed, M10 bouten...zat wel goed  :Wink:  Soms moet je ook op je gevoel afgaan, en bedenk ook, dat de achterste rij macjes op nog geen 3 meter hing... Natuurlijk zul je met fantastische berekeningen tot de conclusie komen dat die bout zijdelings veel minder belast mag worden... Maar hij is gekeurd op SWL200 (is 1000 kilo breeklast), en ik gebruik 20 kg... Laten we dan niet gaan neuzelen over niks, theoretisch hebben jullie natuurlijk allemaal weer gelijk...

Laten we ons beperken tot creatief-technische discussies, en het rigging verhaal laten varen... Trust me; dit facilitair bedrijf weet waar het mee bezig is...

----------


## fl@x

Mee eens, liever reacties over wat jullie van de foto's vinden.
Ik meen zelfs dat in de originele Mac 250 folder een foto staat dat een mac horizontaal aan 1 clamp hangt.

Groeten Sander

----------


## Mark-LED

Dat is een goed show-tje wat jullie daar gegeven hebben, petje af  :Wink:

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> 
> Ik was vroegtijdig aanwezig, en heb wat foto's geschoten van het podium en belichting/geluid. Maar horen moving heads aan 1 klem te zitten? En hoe zit het met de safety's?



Sorry hoor Mark, mag ik je even herinneren aan
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...s=hoogspanning

Beetje ongepast om dan, ook nog eens ten onrechte, "kritiek" te hebben op je professionele collega's ...

----------


## Robert

Is toch geen kritiek? Gewoon een vraag. Gezien de discussie niet eens een heel onnozele. Bovendien schrijft hij ook dat het er goed uit zag. 

Ik vind die foto's niet bijzonder trouwens, nogal veel licht tegelijk aan, wordt een beetje te druk naar mijn smaak. Vaak kan je met wat minder spotjes mooiere plaatjes maken. Maar goed, de foto's zijn waarschijnlijk tijds 1 of 2 nummers gemaakt, dus het zegt niet zoveel over de hele avond. 

Grtz. Robert

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> 
> 1) nogal veel licht tegelijk aan,
> 
> 2) Vaak kan je met wat minder spotjes mooiere plaatjes maken. 
> 
> 3)foto's zijn waarschijnlijk tijds 1 of 2 nummers gemaakt



1) What the f*ck is dat voor nietszeggende opmerking ???

2) Hoe kom je aan deze (onjuiste) wijsheden ?? De laatste act was er een met een hoog show-gehalte, 15 bekende zangeressen (waaronder LoisLane, Frederique Spigt, Manuela Kemp) die een feestje bouwen. Is toch wel anders dan een eenakter in een achteraf theater (waar 1 gedimt toplichtje al teveel kan zijn). Ga nou niet van die wannebee-wise opmerkingen maken, je zet alleen jezelf voor aap...

Even een voorbeeldje...

Michael Jackson... Lighting Designer Peter Morse, heeft hierin ruim 200 Vari*Lites, en 80 andere moving fixtures verwerkt... 


3) Klopt, en tevens van 50 mtr afstand, uit een schuine hoek (FOH). Daardoor niet een compleet beeld. Tevens zijn kleuren niet realistisch weergegeven (L181 wordt bijv. blauw op foto's). Hoogte podium is vanaf een kleine foto niet goed in te schatten, maar in real-life was er absoluut geen sprake van overkill.

----------


## Robert

Ik heb het gevoel dat je je aangevallen voelt  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Wilde je verder niet beledigen hoor.

Zoals je hebt kunnen lezen begon mijn opmerking met "ik vind". Maar goed...

1) Nietszeggende opmerking? Ik zeg alleen maar dat het mijn smaak niet is (te druk). Het wordt nogal vol in de lucht, hoog boven de artiesten. Vind die foto van Michael Jackson ook niet hopeloos geweldig, maar daar zit dan weer wat minder contrast in de gebruikte kleuren. Maakt het alweer wat minder druk en sfeervoller. 

2) Onjuiste wijsheden? Oke, misschien had ik moeten zeggen "minder spotjes die aan staan" in plaats van "minder spotjes". Maar ik blijf bij mijn "wijsheid" dat het soms mooier is om van de 280 moving fixtures er soms een paar niet te gebruiken in een bepaald (stuk van een) nummer. Meer is niet per se beter. 1 gedimd toplichtje is het andere uiterste, daar doelde ik uiteraard ook helemaal niet op.

Wanabeee-wise opmerkingen... Je kent me niet eens, dus dat soort opmerkingen vind ik een beetje flauw als ik eens wat kritiek geef op dingen hier op het forum. Ik wil helemaal niet zeggen dat ik een bijzonder goede belichter ben hoor, maar heb best wel wat ervaring, ook met redelijk grote shows. Ik wil niet eens zeggen dat ik het zelf beter had gekund. Maar wil dat dan zeggen dat ik iets niet mooi mag vinden?

3) Oke.

Je mag wel iets minder agressief reageren trouwens.

Groeten! Robert

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Moet heel eerlijk zeggen dat ik Robert gelijk moet geven.
Ik wil benadrukken dat ik absoluut niet denk dat ik het beter kan (ik weet wel zeker van niet), maar zo geweldig ziet het er op deze foto's niet uit.
Ook de foto van het concert van Michael Jackson vind ik niet denderend, waren mooiere momenten in die show...

Licht moet volgens mij een middel zijn, en geen doel. Hiermee bedoel ik te zeggen dat ik de eerste vijf seconden dat ik naar de foto van Michael Jackson kijk alleen maar licht zie. Het trekt aandacht, terwijl het volgens mij juist sfeer zou moeten maken.

Maargoed, het berust natuurlijk allemaal op smaak.

----------


## fl@x

Bedenk je goed dat de foto's onder de show zijn genomen.
D.w.z. : er stond bijv een shape aan, er liep een par chase.
Dus optimale plaatjes zul je op deze manier nooit kunnen schieten.
Licht blijft toch altijd een kwestie van persoonlijke smaak, je vindt het wel of niet mooi. 
En een foto geeft toch nooit de realiteit 100% weer. 

Greetz

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sussudio_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> ...



Beste sussudio,

tuurlijk mag jij mij daar aan herinneren, mag ik jou er dan ook aan herinneren dat we statieven hebben?  :Smile: 

Ik lever geen kritiek, ik [u]vraag</u> hoe het zat met de 1 clamp van de MH's en de safety's. Als je het hele topic door had gelezen had je ook gelezen dat ik later toegegeven heb dat ik safeties zag.

----------


## AJB

No problems Mark, waarschijnlijk communicatie foutje van sussudio  :Wink:  Niemand wil je terecht zetten, ik vind het al tof dat je de moeite hebt genomen foto's te maken !

@Daan... De foto van Jackson heb ik niet geplaatst om aan tegeven dat dit mooi is, maar om te laten zien aan Robert, dat zijn stelling gebaseert is op gebakken lucht. Uiteraard verschillen smaken (gelukkig wel!) Probleem met de foto's is o.a. het formaat. Lijkt alles daar dicht op elkaar te hangen, spreken we in het echt over een hoogte van 7 mtr. ! Vergis je niet... Sander kon echter niet op het stampensvolle plein staan, en heeft daarom op afstand foto's gemaakt. Idd zijn de foto's gemaakt over 2/3 liedjes, en je krijgt dan ook niet helemaal een gebalanceerd beeld. Helaas waren jullie er niet bij, had dan graag de meningen gehoord. Vooraf is alles 3D geprogrammeerd in MSD (ivm daglicht ter plekke), maar helaas ben ik vergeten goede renders te maken...[xx(][B)]

@Sander; ik gebruik geen par-chases  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  Altijd 1 basic-color, rest is moving light...Vandaar het rechtdoor gestelde par-licht he + :Smile:

----------


## Robert

Ik moet zeggen dat ik nog steeds niet snap waarom mijn stelling is gebaseerd op gebakken lucht.

Heb ik gezegd dat minder spotjes ALTIJD beter is? Nee.
Heb ik gezegd dat het SOMS mooier is om niet alles aan te zetten? Ja. 
Vind jij dat onzin AJB? 

Eerst reageer je hopeloos agressief op mijn post, en als ik (op vriendelijke wijze) wat terugzeg en uitleg waarom ik het niet met je eens ben, geef je helemaal geen reactie meer! Wel op Mark, Daan en Sander, maar niet op mij.

Dus... Heb ik nou onzin gepraat of niet? En zo ja, waarom?

Robert

 :Big Grin: (Blijven lachen) :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Sorry Robert voor de late reactie, door je puntgewijze quote, las ik er overheen (leek op die van mij namelijk)...[:I]

Ik reageer niet hopeloos agressief, ik reageer geirriteerd. Waarom ? Omdat je een reactie geeft die uitsluitend is gebaseerd op standaard opmerkingen van dit forum. Zonder enige uitleg, geef je een voor de hand liggende reactie, die laat blijken dat je de foto's niet kunt interpreteren. Als jij serieus grote shows doet had ik je gekend; dit is idd niet het geval... Misschien dat je eens in real life langs kunt komen, dan babbelen we eens over lichtontwerp (ben namelijk zeer benieuwd naar je visie, maar dan wel graag in eigen bewoordingen).

----------


## Robert

> citaat:Als jij serieus grote shows doet had ik je gekend



Sorry hoor, maar dit vind ik grote onzin. Herman Slaats heeft met zijn vaste bandje Beef in het voorprogramma van UB40 staan knipperen. Doe je dan grote shows? En Beef staat wel vaker op wat grotere podia dan de plaatselijke OJC. Toch kende Piebe (Patrick Kramer) hem niet... En denk je dat Marcus van Golden Earring Robert (niet ik) van Green Lizzard kent? Wat een onzin! Maar wat dat betreft ga ik me nu verder niet verdedigen (en al helemaal geen lijst maken met wat ik allemaal wel niet heb gedaan), want dat is voor het onderwerp niet relevant.





> citaat:Omdat je een reactie geeft die uitsluitend is gebaseerd op standaard opmerkingen van dit forum. Zonder enige uitleg, geef je een voor de hand liggende reactie, die laat blijken dat je de foto's niet kunt interpreteren.



Ik zei alleen dat ik het gebruik van zo veel licht (dus zoals op de foto) niet mooi vind, omdat het te druk is. Wat moet ik daar nou nog meer aan uitleggen?  En jij geeft als reactie "Nee want bij Michael Jackson hebben ze ook veel lampen aan staan". Ik vind die foto ook niet overdreven mooi. Maar is al (zoals ik heb gezegd) al wat minder druk door de minder contrasterende kleuren.

En waarom voor de hand liggend? Eerdere berichten waren in de trant van "dit is echt HEEL mooi". Ik geef gewoon mijn bescheiden mening, blijkbaar heb je daar moeite mee.





> citaat:Misschien dat je eens in real life langs kunt komen, dan babbelen we eens over lichtontwerp (ben namelijk zeer benieuwd naar je visie, maar dan wel graag in eigen bewoordingen).



Dit waren mijn eigen bewoordingen. Maar ik kom graag een keer in real life langs hoor, lijkt me gezellig. En er zijn weinig dingen die ik liever doe dan over lampen praten  :Big Grin:  Je kan ook een keer afreizen naar het zuiden natuurlijk!

Groeten! Robert

----------


## AJB

[EDIT] WEG WEGENS ONSUBTIELE BOODSCHAP [EDIT]

Ik zeg ook niet dat ik die show van Jackson mooi vind; ik geef aan dat dat "minimalistische" en tevens volkomen kansloze gezeik nogal kenmerkend is voor de gemiddelde drive-in boer, en jou als lichtman geen goed doet...

Verder mag je natuurlijk vinden wat je wilt, leuk ook dat je reageert. Maar geef eens serieus commentaar ! Minder contrasterende kleuren... Duidelijk plaatje met blauw/geel (waarbij blauw in real-life L181 was). Lijkt me een basic-combi, die netjes in het geheel paste...

Beledigd voel ik me niet door de text, maar de persoon die reageert. Is deze serieus met zijn vak bezig, heb ik geen enkel probleem met commentaar. Probeert deze persoon boven zichzelf uit te stijgen heb ik daar wel degelijk problemen mee. Vandaar mijn ietwat felle reactie !

----------


## Robert

... en die felle reactie kwam al voordat je ook maar iets van deze persoon wist.

[EDIT] IDEM [EDIT] Mijn punt is dat niet iedereen in het wereldje iedereen kent. Ook niet als je met echte spullen en echte crews werkt. Blof is wat dat betreft toch goed bezig? In ieder geval de mooiste vrachtwagen van Nederland  :Big Grin: . Ken jij alle 8 de mensen die met Blof op pad zijn? Nou dan... Dus de eerste quote in mijn post hierboven is gebaseerd op gebakken lucht.

In die post leek het echt zo alsof je die foto van MJ mooi vind. Maar dat zal wel aan mij liggen.

"Minimalistisch gezeik" heb je van mij niet gehoord. Ik vind alleen een overkill van licht niet zo mooi. Dus praat geen onzin wat dat betreft.

Verder zeg ik ook al niet dat 181/101 of 181/179 of wat het dan ook was geen mooie combi is. Gebruik het zelf ook vaak. Ik zeg alleen dat ik die foto van MJ mooier vind dan die van die show van jou, omdat het licht daar minder druk is. En dat komt door de minder contrasterende kleuren. 

"Deze persoon" probeert trouwens helemaal niet boven zichzelf uit te stijgen. Ik heb zelfs gezegd dat ik het waarschijnlijk niet beter zou kunnen dan jij. Maar mag ik dan niets meer zeggen? Als Johan Cruijff commentaar geeft op van Nistelrooij zeg je toch ook niet: "Doe het dan zelf, ouwe!!". 

Groeten! Robert

P.S. Ik wil niet zeggen dat ik net zoveel verstand heb van licht als Johan Cruijff van voetbal  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> 
> 1-Ken jij alle 8 de mensen die met Blof op pad zijn? Nou dan... 
> 
> 2-Maar dat zal wel aan mij liggen.
> 
> 3-Ik vind alleen een overkill van licht niet zo mooi. 
> 
> 4-omdat het licht daar minder druk is. En dat komt door de minder contrasterende kleuren.



1- Xander, Jacky, Bert, Marty, Patrick, Ron, Arjan, Eus...
2- Klopt
3- Welk overkill dan beste jongen ? De kleurencombi is eenvoudig, en er hangt practisch geen licht ! (wat parren en een paar macjes). Vertel dan eens wat jij overkill vind ! Kleur was het niet, en hoeveelheid licht lijkt me erg sterk...
4- Uit jouw zin maak ik het volgende op; contrasterende kleuren maken een plaatje druk... WAT EEN VETTE ONZIN !

----------


## moderator

Zo, mag het nu weer over het onderwerp gaan?
Voor AJB: volgende keer dat je mensen uitmaakt voor alcoholist of anderzins meent te mogen beledigen: dit is definitief de laatste keer dat je de forum regels overtreedt.

Het beledigen, belasteren van personen is GEEN doel van het forum. Toch weet jij dit tot een kunst te verheffen.
Als signaal naar anderen dat dit gedrag uiterst ongewenst is deze publicatie in dit onderwerp. mail hierover in je mailbox

Edit: AJB gesproken en over en weer het een-en-ander verduidelijkt.
conclusie: tijd voor een real live biertje.

----------


## Robert

1-  :Big Grin:  Geinig wel. Ik geloof zelfs dat je die namen niet van www.blofcrew.nl hebt. Maar nog steeds vind ik het onzin dat het onmogelijk waar kan zijn dat ik grote producties draai, alleen omdat jij mij niet kent.

2- Aha. Waar was het dan een voorbeeld van? Als jij die foto ook niet zo mooi vind, waar ligt dat dan aan?

3- Ik doelde bij overkill niet direct op jouw foto's hoor. Maar wat die betreft: bij alle foto's met 101/181 had ik persoonlijk wat minder spotjes gebruikt. Ik ga hier af op wat ik op de foto's zie.

4- Contrasterende kleuren maken een plaatje niet meteen druk. Wel drukker dan wanneer je geen contrasterende kleuren gebruikt. Wat ziet er drukker uit? combi 118/181 of combi 101/181? Als dat lichtere blauw van MJ 101 was geweest was het ongetwijfeld drukker geweest! Maak er nou niet van dat ik vind dat plaatjes met contrasterende kleuren altijd te druk zijn, want dat heb ik helemaal niet gezegd.


Maar waar je maar geen antwoord op blijft geven: Waarom is "Vaak kan je met wat minder spotjes mooiere plaatjes maken" een onjuiste wijsheid? Kan jij een plaatje altijd mooier maken door meer fixtures erbij te zetten?

Bovendien is "mooi" een kwestie van smaak. Noem mij daarom dus niet wanabee-wise. Zeker niet als je me niet kent.

Robert

----------


## AJB

1- Thnx voor de site=&gt; is leuk ! Je zult ongetwijfeld actief zijn in het professionele circuit, kom je vast nog wel eens tegen...

2- Ik vind de opbouw van het Michael-Jackson plaatje niet mooi, het grid te hoog (waardoor idd de aandacht wegvalt van de artiesten), en de positionering ronduit slordig. Operator heeft hier niet helemaal zijn best gedaan.

3- Ik denk nog steeds dat je de indruk hebt dat het in Almelo bomvol licht hing; dit was niet het geval... L181 is een donkere kleur, daar zijn nou eenmaal iets meer lampjes voor nodig, en 8xmac250 geel is mijns inziens geen overkill...

4- Omschrijf "druk" eens Robert... Ik zou de term in dit geval willen vertalen naar "onrustig" of "uit-balans"... Niet het geval op dit klusje heb ik toch sterk het idee...





> citaat:Maar waar je maar geen antwoord op blijft geven: Waarom is "Vaak kan je met wat minder spotjes mooiere plaatjes maken" een onjuiste wijsheid? Kan jij een plaatje altijd mooier maken door meer fixtures erbij te zetten?



Nu draai je je stelling om, en ook hiermee ben ik het niet eens. Het is niet een questie; met minder danwel meer licht kun je een plaatje "altijd" mooier maken... Het hangt helemaal af van de situatie, en aangezien jij die niet kent (foto's zijn over het algemeen nogal stil), vraag ik mij af aan de hand waarvan je dit beoordeelt. 

Geen persoonlijke offence, maar wel heel duidelijk vraag om concrete uitleg bij je stelling !

----------


## Robert

1- Je kende die site niet? Staat al tijden op zo ongeveer alles wat die mannen aan hebben. 
 -Ik kijk ernaar uit, krijg je een biertje van me  :Big Grin: 
2- Oke, duidelijk. 
3- Die indruk had ik inderdaad. Lijkt ook zo als je de foto bekijkt. 
4- Druk = te vol = onrustig. 


Ik zei: "Vaak kan je met wat minder spotjes mooiere plaatjes maken". Ik bedoel dus: Als je mooie plaatjes moet maken met heel veel intelligent licht, is het soms mooier om niet alle fixtures te gebruiken. 

Misschien had ik wel "soms" moeten schrijven in plaats van "vaak". Is een nuanceverschil. Is het nu nog steeds een onjuiste wijsheid van een wanabee-wise figuur die zichzelf alleen maar voor aap zet  :Big Grin: ? 

Als je het niet met mij eens bent vind ik dat heel raar voor een operator. Als je bedoeld: "In Almelo was het toen niet mooier om wat spotjes uit te zetten", kan ik daarmee leven.

Groeten!! Robert

----------


## AJB

Als je stelling is; In grote rigs is het mooi om af en toe eens iets uit te zetten; ben ik het volledig met je eens. Voorwaarde is wel dat je redelijk veel licht moet hebben. Dan is een a-symetrisch plaatje met een paar spotjes vaak ook heel mooi, of gewoon alles gedimd gebruiken. Je oorspronkelijke stelling was echter; door spotjes weg te laten krijg je vaak mooiere plaatjes.

Laten we het houden op mis-communicatie... :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me; dit facilitair bedrijf weet waar het mee bezig is...



Eindelijk, dat werd ook tijd ook, potvolperenmoes....

zal er binnenkort eens een NEN-3140 inspectie houden.

----------


## AJB

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Doe mij ook een bakkie van die moes  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> ...



Op de puntjes hoort dus Sylvia heren, die is er ook van het begin tot het einde bij.

Het is trouwens niet belangrijk of je hun kent, het draait om de mensen die jou kennen!

----------


## badboyscrew

Ajb dat van de gewichts verbetering van die macjes was meer als geintje bedoelt dan als kritiek ben er heilig van overtuigt dat het veilig is, Zou het zelf hebben kunnen doen........
Maar ja wij hebben er dan ook M12 in zitten  :Big Grin:  (past de bout precies in het gat van de klem kan je hem zonder sleutels vast draaien )

Maar blijt een feit dat jij graag mensen op hun fouten wijst, maar doet een ander dat bij jou reageer je daar toch op zijn zachts gezegd redelijk geirriteerd op.

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Ajb dat van de gewichts verbetering van die macjes was meer als geintje bedoelt dan als kritiek ben er heilig van overtuigt dat het veilig is, Zou het zelf hebben kunnen doen........
> Maar ja wij hebben er dan ook M12 in zitten  (past de bout precies in het gat van de klem kan je hem zonder sleutels vast draaien )



Hey,

In die macs van ons zit ook M12 dus qua veiligheid zit dat wel goed.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door badboyscrew_
> 
> Maar blijt een feit dat jij graag mensen op hun fouten wijst, maar doet een ander dat bij jou reageer je daar toch op zijn zachts gezegd redelijk geirriteerd op.



Ik zie niet in waarom op deze klus fouten gemaakt zouden zijn. En idd gebruikten wij ook M12, heb daar niet zo veel verstand van [:I] Ben geen bouwvakker maar lichtontwerper tenslotte  :Wink:  Kritiek is altijd welkom, mits onderbouwd (als je mij erop betrapt dat ik geen argumenten lever bij kritiek, meldt het dan ff)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wat men mooi vind is nog altijd een kwestie van smaak, dus wat mij betrefd zijn de afgelopen 3 pagina's vol gezeur compleet overbodig. Robert vind de plaatjes niet zo mooi, had het zelf misschien anders gedaan... kan! Arvid heeft het zo gedaan en is er tevreden over; prima!

Ik heb zelf ook wel een mooiere dingen gezien (wie niet), maar ook zeker zaken die vergeleken hierbij helemaal nergens op trekken, dus al met al een mooi klusje te noemen! En over smaak valt nog altijd niet te twisten  :Smile:

----------


## AJB

Lijkt me een duidelijke samenvatting  :Big Grin:

----------

